# Pibble and kitty



## pitbullfaithful806 (Aug 16, 2013)

I just recently got a kitten for my dog and looking to start walking them together any suggestions on the kind of harness and how to train the kitty to walk with us with out throwing a fit?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

You got a kitten for your dog? Had your dog been around cats before?

I'm not sure there will be much feedback on cat leash training on a dog forum. But you should start getting the kitten used to the feel of the harness while he is young.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

What is a "pibble"and why the hell did u "get" a "pibble (no idea what that is)" a cat?


----------



## Beret (May 22, 2013)

You got a cat for your pit bull? Like, for dinner?

Because either way, that's probably how it's going to end up.


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

This is a joke right?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Beret said:


> You got a cat for your pit bull? Like, for dinner?
> 
> Because either way, that's probably how it's going to end up.


Omg! I think I just peed my pants! As far as I know dogs don't need pets they need the love and affection of their human.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Omg! I think I just peed my pants! As far as I know dogs don't need pets they need the love and affection of their human.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Awwwwww ole fur mama in full effect. Lol


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Awwwwww ole fur mama in full effect. Lol


Hey I was trying to see where he was coming from lol. Unfortunately I couldn't. All of my dogs are friendly and loving but the majority of them would eat a cat for lunch. I mean several of them eat snapping turtles and I would think cats would fight less lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

I slightly over exaggerate my mutts but dont let em get on another animal....

My first "apbt" my mom has. Hes adba papered but idk his bloodlines. I knew I got a "papered pit" for $250 at 17.... that sob is absolutely crazy (we've tried to kill each ither more than once).... he "plays" with cats by pulling their legs out from under them as they walk away until hes bored. Then bye bye kitty....


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Hey I was trying to see where he was coming from lol. Unfortunately I couldn't. All of my dogs are friendly and loving but the majority of them would eat a cat for lunch. I mean several of them eat snapping turtles and I would think cats would fight less lol.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


What is it welder says? "If you want sugar coating buy a candy bar"? .... I dont try to see where things like this come from..... I want to know what a pibble is though. Ive heard it 2x. Once from a friend on here and now.... what it be yo?


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Just Tap Pits said:


> What is it welder says? "If you want sugar coating buy a candy bar"? .... I dont try to see where things like this come from..... I want to know what a pibble is though. Ive heard it 2x. Once from a friend on here and now.... what it be yo?


Have you ever seen "bubble boy"?? A "pibble" is a dog of unknown lineage usually adopted from a shelter that has a short coat, blocky head, thick bone structure, often times blue in color that has been stuck in a proverbial bubble of rainbows and glitter where they happily stroll the dog park, play with kittens and bunnies, and babysit kids.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Have you ever seen "bubble boy"?? A "pibble" is a dog of unknown lineage usually adopted from a shelter that has a short coat, blocky head, thick bone structure, often times blue in color that has been stuck in a proverbial bubble of rainbows and glitter where they happily stroll the dog park, play with kittens and bunnies, and babysit kids.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Omg I died..... like "bubble boy" the movie with that fruity cowboy spiderman dude? Gonna have to netflix that joint again lol.

So its a cutesy name for them there "pittymabulls" huh?


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Omg I died..... like "bubble boy" the movie with that fruity cowboy spiderman dude? Gonna have to netflix that joint again lol.
> 
> So its a cutesy name for them there "pittymabulls" huh?


Lol that's the one!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Lol that's the one!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Aye Danny Trejo is in that joint... automatically makes it a great movie...


----------



## Corey209 (May 5, 2013)

I don't think I'd ever buy a cat for my dog personally... I've only had one dog of many who got along with cats and that was my german rottweiler named Buddy. He would go ape shit and attack any human if he had the chance but would sleep with the damn cat...

Luckily now I have an Egyptian Mau so Tex has no chance in hell of catching him lol, still I would rethink your cat/dog situation.


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Dogs peacefully coexist with cats all the time.. sheesh. 
Just supervise them when together, never leave them alone together. I suggest investing in a crate for the dog. 
I don't know about walking the cat 
Some cats like it, other cats don't. It will take time and patience to see if yours does. 
Good luck


----------



## Corey209 (May 5, 2013)

MamaTank said:


> Dogs peacefully coexist with cats all the time.. sheesh.
> Just supervise them when together, never leave them alone together. I suggest investing in a crate for the dog.
> I don't know about walking the cat
> Some cats like it, other cats don't. It will take time and patience to see if yours does.
> Good luck


I've heard of certain breeds enjoying walking on a leash more than others. I could only image the looks you'd get


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Hey now, dogs can have kitty friends too, it just depends on the dog. Old Virgil had a kitty friend too 










Putting a cat in a harness and taking it for a walk with the dog sounds unrealistic unless its a breed like a bangel or a hybrid that's easily trainable. But as others said don't leave them unsupervised.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

kg420 said:


> Hey now, dogs can have kitty friends too, it just depends on the dog. Old Virgil had a kitty friend too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh ya I'm all for that. I've had cats in the house and the dogs I had at the time got along with them just fine. I feel the same way though about getting a puppy for your dog. Most dogs don't need animal friends they need the attention of their human. The post didn't say I got a cat and I'm hoping that they can live together in harmony. The post said the got a cat for their dog.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BrittPitt (Aug 22, 2013)

We have a kitty... She beats the crap out of my doggies, lol well no, they play and get along fine. Hopefully it stays that way haha.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Oh ya I'm all for that. I've had cats in the house and the dogs I had at the time got along with them just fine. I feel the same way though about getting a puppy for your dog. Most dogs don't need animal friends they need the attention of their human. The post didn't say I got a cat and I'm hoping that they can live together in harmony. The post said the got a cat for their dog.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I totally agree with you. They don't really need, and most don't want, other animal friends. Some just end up liking them


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Hey. I know a cat who has a harness and leash and actually enjoys walking on it lol. But Sheba is afraid of cats. Cain was really curious about them until the cat smacked him and scratched his eye. My poor boy didnt know what to do and kept trying to hide behind me.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Here are some "pibbles" and a kitty! These are my sisters dogs with a kitten she had to watch. I'm shocked they didn't eat the cat....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

My boy has a kitty friend too 










He won't let other cats come through the yard but he likes his kitty


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

kg420 said:


> I totally agree with you. They don't really need, and most don't want, other animal friends. Some just end up liking them


It happens lol! My male Slayer has a mini horse for a friend.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Beret (May 22, 2013)

Not saying that some can't coexist peacefully, but it's not the norm and should not be expected.

And to get a cat FOR your dog? What happens if they don't get along? Getting a dog for the purpose of being a companion or playmate for another dog is stupid enough. But a cat?

Nevermind, I'll stop feeding the tr......


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Is Pibble the dogs name?


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Id think id almost be mad if they did get along. Its unnatural. And cats arent defenseless. Every one of those sobs thinks its a damn tiger or lion.... ive seen cats hang on to a dogs face with 4 paws and a mouth. 

Have whatever pets u want but to word it as "got a kirty for my dribble" its sounds idiotic.


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Id think id almost be mad if they did get along. Its unnatural. And cats are defenseless. Every one of those sobs thinks its a damn tiger or lion.... ive seen cats hang on to a dogs face with 4 paws and a mouth.
> 
> Have whatever pets u want but to word it as "got a kirty for my dribble" its sounds idiotic.


 Manx. The APBT of cats. I once had an overly large dog linebred on Tombstone , named him Trigger because he was the size and color of Roy Roger's horse. 58 lbs in shape.

Dog often shared his doghouse with two Manx cats , would kill any coyote that was stupid enough to get close enough , had a rather distinct distaste for anything canine be it male or female , thoroughly hated the big funny looking dogs known as feral hogs.

Dog was hard to keep , hard on chainrigs , eat a kennel run (literally) , hard on the wildlife , hard on other dogs , hard on the livestock , hard to walk etc.etc.

But hey he "loved" those cats.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

^^^^^^ sounds like my type of dog lol


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

All depends, just like any animals sometimes they get along sometimes they don't. My cat would sneak and hide under the coffee table and the hallways closet, or a door. And wait for me and Mel to walk past (I THOUGHT I should always watch HIM, little did I know!) and she JUMPS AND GRABS Mel's ass when he walks by. he walks backwards now around her hahaha She isn't happy though so I let her stay at my sisters place so she is more comfortable. Just keep in mind NEVER to leave ANY animals unsupervised and you'll be fine. As far as the leash thing, Why would you want to walk your cat on a leash? lol honestly curious. For exercise?


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

Just Tap Pits said:


> ^^^^^^ sounds like my type of dog lol


 Be careful what you wish for , everything looked like a dog to him , he'd wear you ass out keeping up. The whole litter was that way , wild , screaming dogs , that damn Patrick's yodeling with edge to it , had a climber out of that litter , figure out how a dog gets out of a crate , then out of the medical confinement run the crate is in............found him in the hayloft , couldn't have climbed the ladders , only other way up was from a stall wall and scramble , one of the bitches turned out to be a snake killer , named that one Rikki-Tikki-Tavi.

They never barked , across the board , they made every other noise under the damned sun , all the way to hungover gorilla crapping ground glass type noises , but they never barked.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

OldDog said:


> Be careful what you wish for , everything looked like a dog to him , he'd wear you ass out keeping up. The whole litter was that way , wild , screaming dogs , that damn Patrick's yodeling with edge to it , had a climber out of that litter , figure out how a dog gets out of a crate , then out of the medical confinement run the crate is in............found him in the hayloft , couldn't have climbed the ladders , only other way up was from a stall wall and scramble , one of the bitches turned out to be a snake killer , named that one Rikki-Tikki-Tavi.
> 
> They never barked , across the board , they made every other noise under the damned sun , all the way to hungover gorilla crapping ground glass type noises , but they never barked.


Lol yeah im a magnet for handful dogs.

Rikki-Tikki-Tavi is a good name. Great kids movie also.


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Lol yeah im a magnet for handful dogs.
> 
> Rikki-Tikki-Tavi is a good name. Great kids movie also.


 Very few folks get the name , people have forgotten Kipling. I've tossed out some weird names to dogs on occasion..........for instance what do these have in common........

Ariel Red Hunter

Flying Squirrel

Commando

Atlas

Slippery Sam

Agostini

Hailwood


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Aww that's cool OldDog. Manx cats are my favorite  I have several growing up.


----------



## SadieAnn (Apr 29, 2013)

hahahaha that's one of my favorite movie scenes.

Our Sadie loved cats. She found a litter of raccoons under a trailer and "adopted" them. When my now husband was living in the country, he had two female pitbulls and one male. One winter there was a stray cat that showed up and took refuge in the barn that was the garage on the property. Every time we'd open up the front door, she'd be perched on the metal strip from where the screen had come out of the screen door like she was a gymnast on a balance beam. JD was not so much a fan of cats. I asked if I could have her. He was going hunting that day and said whatever, if you can make it so she gets along w/the dogs, fine. He came home fully expecting to find me sobbing over the dead cat, but instead found me curled up on the couch w/all three pits and the cat. 

That cat ruled the roost from day one. I should find the pics of her hanging out in Sadie's big dog bed while Sadie was squished into the tiny cat bed. Got them one big bed and they slept together all the time. They're both gone now, but we still tell Sadie/Bella stories and laugh over how funny they were together. 

All that being said, getting a cat *for* a dog, like for a friend/playmate or whatever seems strange to me. Unless it's like, so they grow up together?


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

OldDog said:


> Very few folks get the name , people have forgotten Kipling. I've tossed out some weird names to dogs on occasion..........for instance what do these have in common........
> 
> Ariel Red Hunter
> 
> ...


Im going to have a common word in all my offspring. Im going around the world with names. Taken something from every culture.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Im going to have a common word in all my offspring. Im going around the world with names. Taken something from every culture.


I name all of my dogs after liquor lol!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> I name all of my dogs after liquor lol!!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yeah I noticed.... not really a fan of that or naming after rappers but hey I have a dog named hooker..... lmao


----------

